# Skylight flashing



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a quote I am working on that involves skylights that are currently leaking. 

Any suggestions on how to handle these skylights?
They appear to be custom made.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*3rd skylight*

Here is the third skylight that also is leaking.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

They made a foolish decision to install vertical skylights in a horizontal position, thereby necessitating the fabrication and installation of very poorly fabricated skylight flashings.

I had that 2-3 years ago also, and did my normal Ice and Water shield, or if were a flat slope roof, modified bitumen, from the roof decking up the curb side walls and terminating to the top of the curb.

For the new sheet metal, I would create a slight water diverting saddle and ensure that the corners wrapped around and not be left with open missing sheet metal, like the one by the window is now.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> They made a foolish decision to install vertical skylights in a horizontal position, thereby necessitating the fabrication and installation of very poorly fabricated skylight flashings.
> 
> I had that 2-3 years ago also, and did my normal Ice and Water shield, or if were a flat slope roof, modified bitumen, from the roof decking up the curb side walls and terminating to the top of the curb.
> 
> ...


I asked my supplier for an opinion about it and they recommended locating the skylights farther away from the walls so that a proper flashing could be installed.

He checked with Velux and the recommended that a skylight should be at least 12” away from a vertical wall. Velux we let me no more after reviewing the photo.

Velux does not make a skylight 86” wide like the widest skylight. I think the maximum they make is 73” or so.

I would have to remodel the shaft. I have never done any drywall work so I would have to engage in hiring unknown subs if I take that on.

I’m going to call the owner and tell them that the skylights would have to be relocated or I don’t want the job. I’m scheduled to go back with a proposal tomorrow at 12:30. I don’t know if it would be wise for me to invest more time on this quote if they don’t like the idea of relocating the skylights. I already spent a lot of time doing the onsite evaluation.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sell them new Velux FCM with grace and custom flashing kits. You van get fcm custom made to any size. 

Just write into your proposal "Drywall work patching and painting by others."


Edit, ok I didn't know they were 86" wide. Sell them velux Metrolite. i think they go larger than 72" in their acrylic bubble lites. 72" is the largest they will go with glass.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it the skylite itself thats leaking or the flashings?


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Interloc said:


> Is it the skylite itself thats leaking or the flashings?


Probably both are leaking.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Charge them for a dismantling of the flashings and see if there are any leak stains on the top of the wood curb.

If so, then the glass seal is leaking. Then they need new skylightls.

If not, then they need the curbs to be made water-tight.

You could also use fully adhered EPDM as the flashing, but I would still feel more comfortable with the Grace Ice and Water Shield.

Ed


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Had it always been leaking? If not net some seal ( sealant) gave way.

I think it would be a mistake to move it away from the house, and the ridge for that matter, water/ice and debris will just have a chance to build up.

If it was me I would apply an Ice and water shield like WR grace, make a new flashing system, perhaps slightly improved. Use buytl tape for the glass seal
With the one on the ridge a slight bend in the center of back pan will act as a dirverter as well as some small piece of something like a shingle piece underneth. Metal should also extend out farther out on the top, I think it would not be a bad idea to work the top course of shingle across on to the metal, it will help reduce the exposed back pan edges.
Both were placed so they get minimal water.
Understand how they are put together and go from there to correct them.

Doesnt look all hacked up, someone put some thought into those.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

red_cedar said:


> Doesnt look all hacked up, someone put some thought into those.


Be serious, look at the missing sheet metal on the corners over the cap shingles.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I talked to her today and she is willing to consider remodeling the skylights so that we could you use a factory made skylight.

Velux will make a flashing for a custom skylight if it is built on a 2" x4" curb, maximum width about 72".

I also suggested eliminating the skylight over the front porch and she might accept that idea.

One other concern, I think I might have to remove some of the wood siding in order to get the flashing installed at the bottom of the wall.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

For the area that she is considering eliminating the one skylight from, you might consider one of those Sun Tunnel type skylights so they still have interior lighting entering the room.

They worked Great for me on several jobs.

Ed


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

It's plain to see there were a few installment errors,
but from what I see in the pictures I would guess they are re-usable.
Like Ed said, pull them a part and repair as needed.
Clean them up.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Be serious, look at the missing sheet metal on the corners over the cap shingles.
> 
> Ed


I was serious. Just because of some errors possiblbly due to lack of experience doesnt mean it was hacked up.
Goes back to my original question how long had it bee leaking? From day 1 ? 1 year? 

How many skylights have you made?

Overall no worse then some chimney flashings I have seen in pictures here from forum members.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> For the area that she is considering eliminating the one skylight from, you might consider one of those Sun Tunnel type skylights so they still have interior lighting entering the room.
> 
> They worked Great for me on several jobs.
> 
> Ed


The skylight she might consider eliminating is over an exterior porch. She said that it has lights already. I thought a tubular skylight might work well also.

Some guys are suggesting that I rebuild these skylights. I would rather use a factory made skylight. The design they have has aluminum trim against the glass and it’s sealed with caulk. I don’t feel that the design is dependable enough. One of them would need new glass because it has a broken seal.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

Ed yelled at me for making these:bangin:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you just make the flashings or the entire skylight unit assembly.
It looks like just some flashings put on a velux higher curb unit but I could be wrong.

Looks good.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Jack The Roofer said:


> The skylight she might consider eliminating is over an exterior porch. She said that it has lights already. I thought a tubular skylight might work well also.
> 
> Some guys are suggesting that I rebuild these skylights. I would rather use a factory made skylight. The design they have has aluminum trim against the glass and it’s sealed with caulk. I don’t feel that the design is dependable enough. One of them would need new glass because it has a broken seal.


 
Most if not all skylights have the metal up against the glass some with some sealant or sealant tape and others no. 
I suppose the best thing is to just give her what you feel comfortable with.

Good luck


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

no its a skylite i built useing a special glazing channel

it uses neoprene gaskets has a thermal break and internal gutter


----------

